
What was Ray Kurzweil saying about the future in 1990? - zacfinger
https://medium.com/@zacfinger/what-was-ray-kurzweil-saying-about-the-future-in-1990-75ff10735e61
======
ladon86
Voice recognition, AI assistants, self-driving cars, virtual pop stars, real-
time machine translation.

I find these to be quite reasonable predictions, they were just off by 25
years or so.

